# Cold Showers Are Awesome! I'm Addicted! Who Here Has Tried Them?



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

As someone who used to hate cold temperatures, I can't believe I am saying this: I am hooked! In the past, I hated having the water even slightly feel cold and preferred to have it blazing hot. Now... Now I look forward to taking a cold shower because of how vital I feel after one!

I even made a video of me taking a cold shower for your viewing pleasure:nerd:





Hope other people can see this video and give it a try.

I noticed improvements in my circulation, sex drive, energy levels, skin and hair. I am now looking at ways to make the water in my shower even colder haha. If you want, you can read my blog post about this topic: http://simplyelated.com/index.php/2017/04/30/benefits-cold-shower/

Anybody else try this before? How did you feel??


----------



## porkpie (Apr 30, 2017)

How the hell do I post here


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried it a few times. Each time I did, I ended up with a cold not long after. But I also catch colds easily when I am expose slightly to cooler temps. Might be because I have a low body mass, thus very intolerable of the cold.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate and love cold showers at the same time. I hate jumping into cold showers, but once my body adjusts to the cold it feels great.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I used to be addicted to cold showers in the summer(australia gets quite hot) but its approaching winter so i gave it up haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> I tried it a few times. Each time I did, I ended up with a cold not long after. But I also catch colds easily when I am expose slightly to cooler temps. Might be because I have a low body mass, thus very intolerable of the cold.


Yeah my fear as well, getting sick easily. But I hear it helps with acne so.


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I tried it a few times. Each time I did, I ended up with a cold not long after. But I also catch colds easily when I am expose slightly to cooler temps. Might be because I have a low body mass, thus very intolerable of the cold.





Kevin001 said:


> Yeah my fear as well, getting sick easily. But I hear it helps with acne so.


You bring up good points. One thing to note is that cold showers supposedly strengthen the immune system because they stimulate the lymphatic system, reduce inflammation, stimulate the nervous/cardiovascular system, etc. I actually feel stronger after a cold shower but it depends on how you feel. If cold showers feel like a burden and don't feel fulfilling in anyway, then I can see how that could make you more susceptible to getting sick.

Back when I was depressed, I used to find exercise very burdening and I actually got sick more often because of exercising. When my perception and inner feelings changed, exercise then made me feel stronger and healthier.

Likewise, I went through a period where I loved fasting. During those times, fasting had profound healing effects on me. I felt more energized and some health problems disappeared. Over time though, I felt that feeling wear off and then fasting felt like labourious chore that I really disliked. Fasting then felt destructive. That is when I stopped.


----------



## Alexstone71 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cold shower is good for depression ,hot shower is good fo anxiety at lest for me . I ues know hot showers


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I find cold showers good too, especially in the summer time, something energizing about it. Hot showers actually make me feel sick, I get head aches and my skin turns red. For shaving I usually start off with hot water but to finish off I use cold, I find it reduces acne.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

No. Only if it's hot outside.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I might prefer swimming*

Ocean
Lake
not river

lots of dinghy sailing racing at school
competing schools at their place or they came to us

good experience of 'being in the drink' when capsizing or just falling out is difficult to climb back aboard. nerve-tingling shock

rowers in same river


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> I find cold showers good too, especially in the summer time, something energizing about it. Hot showers actually make me feel sick, I get head aches and my skin turns red. For shaving I usually start off with hot water but to finish off I use cold, I find it reduces acne.


I share similar experiences regarding skin health. I don't have acne (maybe some zits every now and then) but cold showers has made me skin look way healthier and vibrant. My skin feels more oily (in a good way) as opposed to feeling dry.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

My cold water is to warm to have a cold shower


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Iced said:


> My cold water is to warm to have a cold shower


Really? In Canada?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been taking nothing but cold showers every day for the past year. Even in the middle of winter.

I haven't noticed any health benefits associated with them.

However, I think I've become more resistant to cold. 

I also see cold showers as a tool to make me more disciplined - it's basically training yourself to face challenges. 

In addition, it's an excellent ritual to wake you up and energize you, if you're not a morning person. Like, when I'm coming out of the shower, I feel like freakin superman!

To top it off, according to broscience, cold showers increase T levels... so yea, I'm hoping there's some truth to this urban legend :laugh:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

can you get colds from being cold ?? 

How about starting with a hot/warm shower, and then slowly turning down to cold, to avoid the shock of freezing your nuts off when you jump in? Or is it the shock thats good for you ?


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

SFC01 said:


> can you get colds from being cold ??
> 
> How about starting with a hot/warm shower, and then slowly turning down to cold, to avoid the shock of freezing your nuts off when you jump in? Or is it the shock thats good for you ?


That is how I started. I couldn't handle the shock at first so I started with warm water and gradually made it colder. But since I have done it several times, I have built up a greater resilience to cold waters such that the shock I get from max cold isn't so bad and doesn't last so long.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Kenan A said:


> Really? In Canada?


Right?! I've tried cold water at other places, and it's actually cold.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah i have cold showers feel so amazing.


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll give you even more motivation to keep using cold showers.

This man got out of his depression and got a world record breaking immune system using the cold and right breathing.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I like cold weather, hate cold water. Only bearable in the summer, pretty much torture otherwise.


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

Cold showers are the best. I live in an unbearably hot area and cold showers really help obviously. And they're really good for my hair, hot water just leaves it a frizzy mess. They're great for my skin also, and just my overall health. Also i feel like hot showers don't leave me feeling as clean as cold showers do lol


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

likevomit said:


> Cold showers are the best. I live in an unbearably hot area and cold showers really help obviously. And they're really good for my hair, hot water just leaves it a frizzy mess. They're great for my skin also, and just my overall health. Also i feel like hot showers don't leave me feeling as clean as cold showers do lol


I feel the same way with cold water! It feel way more refereshed and my skin feels a whole lot healthier!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I love em too. It took time for me to get used to them though. Now I feel like a badass when i take them. I just took one today actually


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

naes said:


> I love em too. It took time for me to get used to them though. Now I feel like a badass when i take them. I just took one today actually


Same man! In the past, I could only use warm water and slowly get colder. Now I can just turn it on full blast and take it like a man!> The initial shock only lasts a second and then I am calm and one with the cold water:grin2:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You know the last time I took a cold shower I got a giant painful pimple. :/


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I agree that cold showers wake you up in the mornings, but I usually take showers at night. With warm/hot showers, it's easier to sleep and are more therapeutic for your mind, so I like hot showers better.


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> I agree that cold showers wake you up in the mornings, but I usually take showers at night. With warm/hot showers, it's easier to sleep and are more therapeutic for your mind, so I like hot showers better.


Hot showers are definitely more comfortable but I don't like how they make my hair super frizzy and dry. My hair is curly so I love the silky smooth feel I get when I only use cold water:grin2:


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not for me. I accidentally switched on cold water once and it felt awful. I did go through a phase where I was addicted to hot showers which sucked. I now like to use warm water, then cool.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nonhuman said:


> I'll give you even more motivation to keep using cold showers.
> 
> This man got out of his depression and got a world record breaking immune system using the cold and right breathing.


 I already never get sick. And I once had all the motivation anyone could ever have to take cold showers. I was living with some dude who didn't have hot water and the shower was outside in a building with no insulation.

Needless to say, I avoided taking showers as much as I could. When I absolutely had to it was like a billion needles sticking me all over at once.

NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I can only enjoy a cold shower during hot weather. What I like most about it though is the difference in my how hair looks and feels!


----------



## deepsea (Jul 13, 2017)

I tried doing cold showers for a short bit but then I gave up on it
Now Im thinking Im going to try it again because of this post


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

you must be brave to even make a youtube video. I hate cold showers. I went to El Salvador for 2 months over 10 years ago and that was like a punishment. I had to use a bucket of water from a barrel they had for showering. It was hard to do with a lot of pauses. My family had to make a small shower room outside covered with blue tarps for I visited with my mom and brother. Before we visited, they just showered in front of everyone, sometimes nude or other times just with clothes on. What was worst is that it was outside where kids would walk to the tarps and move them just to fool around and scare people. I had to do this while taking a shower with cold water. A few times I was so frustrated and got emotional about it.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

my shower is broken, so yes, yes I have tried them.


----------

